# Ultrascope



## Sasha (Dec 12, 2011)

Yup. I'm starting a scope thread... but it's NOT a Littmann thread.

I'm looking into getting an ultrascope. I don't want a littmann, they're far too common and it's easy to say "Yeah, no... that's MY scope not the one you left in the truck"

Not the case with an ultrascope, but I'm concerned. The head looks kind of awkward to use... How are the acoustics?

I noticed on the website that it boasts a lifetime warranty.. how sturdy are they? How easy to replace, how's the customer service?


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 12, 2011)

*Url?*

Is "ultrascope" the new Littman?


----------



## 18G (Dec 12, 2011)

http://ultrascopes.com/


----------



## rmabrey (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend of mine that's a nurse swears by them, tried to get me to buy one when I was becoming an EMT. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 12, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Is "ultrascope" the new Littman?



The Littman of Sasha and I's generation


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 12, 2011)

*I don't know anyone who uses them a lot.*

I've seen a lot of them left behind on counters  because they are sort of cumbersome. Basically, a basic steth with the diaphragm-only head cast in hobby resin and an advertising logo or other stuff embedded. 

Someone once had their steth head tightly bound in three broccoli rubber bands; it damped exterior vibration quite a bit, plus he still could use the bell.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Dec 13, 2011)

Seems like a fun way to tell your coworkers that you're out of the closet.

I kid, i kid.  

I ran with a girl who used one because she has some mild hearing loss.  Claimed that it worked wonders for her.

It also doesnt hurt to have something bright and shiny for pediatrics to play with on a call.

I have not used one myself but i will try to get my hands on one at the station and report back to you.


----------



## 18G (Dec 13, 2011)

I never used an Ultrascope personally as they have never appealed to me (don't like the design). I just bought an ADC and am really happy with it.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 13, 2011)

*Mooch around the ER and check the junk drawer.*

Probably find one that says "Astra Zenika" or "Bayer" on it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought one for my niece who is in nursing school. I borrowed it for a couple of shifts. Once you get past the snickers from your co workers they work very well. I felt it was easier to get a BP with it compared to my Littman SE and they are pretty comparable in price. It is definitely better for breath sounds. Not sure on how sturdy they are. I know the diaphragm comes off pretty easy, but it seems pretty well made. The lifetime warranty is limited so make sure you read the fine print. I have noticed a lot of ER nurses seem to be using them. One drawback in them though is they are a little big to get under the edge of a BP cuff.


----------



## Smash (Dec 13, 2011)

I see on their website there is a testimony from a naturopath.  I guess the high quality sound is useful for being able to tell when foul humours leave the body...


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have an ultrascope. I like it very much. Great for breath sounds being that it's super sensitive. The head is a bit bigger, but you get used to it. One of my friends uses a cardio 3 and he swears the ultrascope is superior.


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 13, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I bought one for my niece who is in nursing school. I borrowed it for a couple of shifts. Once you get past the snickers from your co workers they work very well. I felt it was easier to get a BP with it compared to my Littman SE and they are pretty comparable in price. It is definitely better for breath sounds. Not sure on how sturdy they are. I know the diaphragm comes off pretty easy, but it seems pretty well made. The lifetime warranty is limited so make sure you read the fine print. I have noticed a lot of ER nurses seem to be using them. One drawback in them though is they are a little big to get under the edge of a BP cuff.



My head has never fallen off. And your not supposed to put a scope under a cuff anyway. With an ultrascope and other pressure sensitive heads, all sound would be occluded.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 13, 2011)

I can hear better with my Ultrascope than the Littman I owned. I wouldn't buy anything else again.

Yeah it looks a little awkward (less so if you buy the Maxiscope) but the acoustics are worth it.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I bought one for my niece who is in nursing school. I borrowed it for a couple of shifts. Once you get past the snickers from your co workers they work very well. I felt it was easier to get a BP with it compared to my Littman SE and they are pretty comparable in price. It is definitely better for breath sounds. Not sure on how sturdy they are. I know the diaphragm comes off pretty easy, but it seems pretty well made. The lifetime warranty is limited so make sure you read the fine print. I have noticed a lot of ER nurses seem to be using them. One drawback in them though is they are a little big to get under the edge of a BP cuff.



My coworkers don't have the guts to snicker at me. 

I think you guys have sold me on it  thanks! 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 13, 2011)

*Give us your findings.*

Psst wait two weeks and it might be in the stocking!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Psst wait two weeks and it might be in the stocking!



Noooooo. If I ask for a scope I will end up getting one from like Walmart.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 13, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> My head has never fallen off. And your not supposed to put a scope under a cuff anyway. With an ultrascope and other pressure sensitive heads, all sound would be occluded.



Not the head the l diaphragm. There's a little screw on retainer thingy around it that can work loose and then it pops off. I think it's made that way so you can replace it. It never fell off on me but I could see how it might if it worked loose and you didn't catch it.

Edit
I just noticed the one I got my niece isn't an Ultrascope it is a Maxiscope made by Ultrascope.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm stuck between these two:






or


----------



## d0nk3yk0n9 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm looking into getting a new stethoscope and until now had never heard of the Ultrascope. For any of you that have them, how well does the Ultrascope Maxiscope seem to work compared to a similarly priced traditional headed sthethoscope (e.g., Littmann Lightweight II S.E. or Littmann Select)?


----------



## rwik123 (Dec 13, 2011)

d0nk3yk0n9 said:


> I'm looking into getting a new stethoscope and until now had never heard of the Ultrascope. For any of you that have them, how well does the Ultrascope Maxiscope seem to work compared to a similarly priced traditional headed sthethoscope (e.g., Littmann Lightweight II S.E. or Littmann Select)?



Leaps and bounds better. I had a select until my dog ate through it. Acoustically wise, it rivals scopes in the hundreds of dollars.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 13, 2011)

*No glitter?*

And you can use one to beat off a smilodon.


----------



## Roheline (Jan 10, 2012)

I got mine for $60 from AllHeart--and I think I even managed to get free shipping for it. The large bell can be a little awkward in certain circumstances and I find that I have to be careful to not let anything touch or rub on the bell while I'm taking a BP, but when I have it positioned correctly the sound is fantastic!


----------



## webster44 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ultrascopes have a diaphragm.   But for the most part we are taking blood pressures on pt's which is better to check with the bell.   

i'll keep my littman


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 11, 2012)

If anything Ultrascope gives you the ability to clearer show your personality.  Met a coupld nurses that swear by it...  I am not 100% sure myself I dont care to much for the design seems a little akward.


----------



## Roheline (Jan 11, 2012)

Meant to say diaphragm, typed that message up too quickly. Regardless, the bulk of the thing can be annoying at certain times but I've found that the sound quality makes up for it.


----------

